
Who Needs an API? - chaostheory
http://errtheblog.com/posts/90-who-needs-an-api
======
thinkcomp
University registrars do.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/con-mans-
night...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/con-mans-nightmare-
unlock_b_101686.html)

~~~
chaostheory
the article's title is misleading. it's not about reasoning of whether an API
is needed or not. it's about getting around the lack of an API if you program
in Ruby.

